# Job Seeker Visa (Germany)



## poornima.jm

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Germany Job seeker visa on my own and have few queries related to it. Kindly request to clarify on the same-

1. Proof of academic qualification.
I studied from Vishveshwaraiaya technological University in Bangalore. However, this university is not showing up in Anabin website. I tried to check the details in Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische website. However, I am not able to understand anything from the site. Kindly suggest me how to get my BE degree recognized as per the standards.

2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
My Sister is staying on Student visa in Germany. 
- Can I get a letter from her stating, I will be staying with her.
- Also, please share the Verpflichtungserklärung format

3. Proof of financial
For proof of financial, can I just show my banks' statement and FDs from my Savings bank account. Or kindly let me know if anything else needs to be carried along with Bank's statement

4. Demand Draft
Please let me know how much money needs to be carried in the form of Demand Draft while going for the interview in Bangalore

Regards,
Poornima JM


----------



## ALKB

poornima.jm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Germany Job seeker visa on my own and have few queries related to it. Kindly request to clarify on the same-
> 
> 1. Proof of academic qualification.
> I studied from Vishveshwaraiaya technological University in Bangalore. However, this university is not showing up in Anabin website. I tried to check the details in Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische website. However, I am not able to understand anything from the site. Kindly suggest me how to get my BE degree recognized as per the standards.
> 
> 2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
> My Sister is staying on Student visa in Germany.
> - Can I get a letter from her stating, I will be staying with her.
> - Also, please share the Verpflichtungserklärung format
> 
> 3. Proof of financial
> For proof of financial, can I just show my banks' statement and FDs from my Savings bank account. Or kindly let me know if anything else needs to be carried along with Bank's statement
> 
> 4. Demand Draft
> Please let me know how much money needs to be carried in the form of Demand Draft while going for the interview in Bangalore
> 
> Regards,
> Poornima JM


2.) You'd need proof that her flat is big enough and permission from her landlord.

The Verpflichtungserklärung is a government document. Your sister has to go to the relevant local authority, showing that she has the means (space, income, etc.) to bear any costs you might incur. Her and your details will be put in a database and she will get a certificate that she'll have to send to you. Should you not be able to pay, she will be liable for your living expenses, medical and cost of you leaving at the end of your visa (if you didn't find a job and converted your leave to a work permit).

See here:

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/326540/


----------



## har3kor

Hi,

I am also planning to apply for Job seekers VISA.

I have answers to few of your queries and for others I am also looking for answers.

2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
Verpflichtungserklärung Form Link:

If you are not able to find the link, type "verpflichtungserklärung form" on google and you will get the form in the first link of the search.

4. Demand Draft
If this DD is for Document verification and if you are applying in Bangalore, you can pay in cash.


Can you please let me know if we can work together to apply for VISA.

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## poornima.jm

har3kor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Job seekers VISA.
> 
> I have answers to few of your queries and for others I am also looking for answers.
> 
> 2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
> Verpflichtungserklärung Form Link:
> 
> If you are not able to find the link, type "verpflichtungserklärung form" on google and you will get the form in the first link of the search.
> 
> 4. Demand Draft
> If this DD is for Document verification and if you are applying in Bangalore, you can pay in cash.
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know if we can work together to apply for VISA.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


Thank you ALKB

@Harish, Sure, we can work together for JSV,
Please share your contact details


----------



## har3kor

Hi Poornima,

Thanks for your reply.

<snip>

Regards,
Harish


----------



## beppi

poornima.jm said:


> I studied from Vishveshwaraiaya technological University in Bangalore. However, this university is not showing up in Anabin website. I tried to check the details in Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische website. However, I am not able to understand anything from the site. Kindly suggest me how to get my BE degree recognized as per the standards.


If your school is not shown, it either means it is not recognised, or it is unknown to the German authorities.
In either case you may contact ANABIN to ask for details and what is needed to get it recognised (but don't put much hope into this: most likely the bar is too high and/or it takes too long time).


----------



## poornima.jm

Hi,

Can anyone please upload the Job Seeker Visa application here? I am confused as we have only one National Visa for Employment.
Also, please let me know if it is mandatory to carry Health Insurance Certificate for Job Seeker Visa interview.

Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Poornima JM


----------



## beppi

You can find the JSV application form on the embassy webpage, as well as all other requirements. Why should anybody upload ot here???


----------



## poornima.jm

Hi Beppi,

I did find the applications on the embassy webpage. However, there is no mention of the application as for Job Seeker Visa application. Hence, I was not sure of which application to refer to. I dont think so, it is so hard for any one to upload an application which they have already used to apply Job Seeker Visa.

Regards,
Poornima


----------



## ALKB

poornima.jm said:


> Hi Beppi,
> 
> I did find the applications on the embassy webpage. However, there is no mention of the application as for Job Seeker Visa application. Hence, I was not sure of which application to refer to. I dont think so, it is so hard for any one to upload an application which they have already used to apply Job Seeker Visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Poornima


German Missions in India - German National visas

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4060726/Daten/4215627/jobseeker.pdf


----------



## shiv28

Hey Poornima ,
Even am planning for JSV from Bangalore . I have scheduled my date of submission of docs on Oct 9th. How about you ?


----------



## shiv28

Hey Poornima,
Even am planning to apply for JSV from bangalore . Mostly by next month am going to submit docs to the embassy, how abt you ? Can you stay in touch via some mail . Have u done any language certification?


----------



## naveenkumaryr

Poornima,, what is your application status? was your qualification assessed? since i am in bsc from bangalore university with 10+ yrs of work exp? in process of applying for jsv.


----------



## bkravishankar

poornima.jm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Germany Job seeker visa on my own and have few queries related to it. Kindly request to clarify on the same-
> 
> 1. Proof of academic qualification.
> I studied from Vishveshwaraiaya technological University in Bangalore. However, this university is not showing up in Anabin website. I tried to check the details in Zeugnisbewertung für ausländische website. However, I am not able to understand anything from the site. Kindly suggest me how to get my BE degree recognized as per the standards.
> 
> 2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
> My Sister is staying on Student visa in Germany.
> - Can I get a letter from her stating, I will be staying with her.
> - Also, please share the Verpflichtungserklärung format
> 
> 3. Proof of financial
> For proof of financial, can I just show my banks' statement and FDs from my Savings bank account. Or kindly let me know if anything else needs to be carried along with Bank's statement
> 
> 4. Demand Draft
> Please let me know how much money needs to be carried in the form of Demand Draft while going for the interview in Bangalore
> 
> Regards,
> Poornima JM




Just to add to above question,

5. Can some one suggest what the amount of finance to show for a better opportunity of successful in getting JSV?


----------



## bkravishankar

shiv28 said:


> Hey Poornima ,
> Even am planning for JSV from Bangalore . I have scheduled my date of submission of docs on Oct 9th. How about you ?



Hey Can you share you contact.
as i am new to the form i have not given privilege to DM you ppl.
can any one share their contact so all can mutually share info.?

Thanks

Ravi


----------



## riya0408

*JSV Process*



naveenkumaryr said:


> Poornima,, what is your application status? was your qualification assessed? since i am in bsc from bangalore university with 10+ yrs of work exp? in process of applying for jsv.


Hi, 

I am also in process of applying for JSV in Germany. I am applying via Yaxis consultancy. Please do share your visa process experience, do and dont's that would be a great help.


----------



## bkravishankar

*How much consultancy is charging you?*



riya0408 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in process of applying for JSV in Germany. I am applying via Yaxis consultancy. Please do share your visa process experience, do and dont's that would be a great help.


Hey, 
i heard Yaxis is charging around E2000?
how much you paid?

ravi


----------



## navdeep singh

*JSV-from bangalore*

Hello guys
I am also in bangalore and planning to apply for JSV germany.
Did any one got the visa or share some experience.

Is there any good consultancy which can help in same.

Thanks


----------



## prabhakar.mynapatti

har3kor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Job seekers VISA.
> 
> I have answers to few of your queries and for others I am also looking for answers.
> 
> 2. Proof of accommodation in Germany
> Verpflichtungserklärung Form Link:
> 
> If you are not able to find the link, type "verpflichtungserklärung form" on google and you will get the form in the first link of the search.
> 
> 4. Demand Draft
> If this DD is for Document verification and if you are applying in Bangalore, you can pay in cash.
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know if we can work together to apply for VISA.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


Hi Harish,
I am also planning to apply for Job seekers VISA.

I need some guidance. Could you please ping me on this number 8296770754(whatsapp). 
Thanks in Advance

Thanks,
Prabhakar


----------



## prabhakar.mynapatti

shiv28 said:


> Hey Poornima,
> Even am planning to apply for JSV from bangalore . Mostly by next month am going to submit docs to the embassy, how abt you ? Can you stay in touch via some mail . Have u done any language certification?


Hi Shiv,

I am also trying from Bangalore.Can I contact you ,I have few doubts.Could you please provide your mail Id.

Thanks,
Prabhakar


----------

